# Twenty-Four Marathon



## Ickathu (Mar 5, 2013)

So we're going to play the 24 game on here. It's math, but I thought it needed it's own thread. Anyway, the way it works is someone gives four numbers and then the next person has to use addition, subtraction, division, multiplication, exponents, and parenthesis to make 24.
Example: 
1, 3, 4, 8


Spoiler



(1+3)(4)+8 = 24



Or:
1, 2, 2, 6


Spoiler



(2+2)*6*1 = 24, and so on.



Put your solution in


Spoiler



tags, please.
Make sure when you post your next four numbers that you can make 24 out of them, don't just pick random numbers (example, 1 1 1 1).
I'll start:
1, 5, 12, 32


----------



## applemobile (Mar 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Amidoingitrite?



32-12+5-1



7, 8, 22, 5


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 5, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Spoiler: Amidoingitrite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's right. It's cool, because my solution was quite different than that, but they both work.


Spoiler: 32, 12, 5, 1



(32^(1/5) * 12



I'm still working on 7, 8, 22, 5, I'll get it later.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 5, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Yes, that's right. It's cool, because my solution was quite different than that, but they both work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 32, 12, 5, 1
> ...




Sorry, i meant 6 not 7.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh okay, that's easier then


Spoiler: 6, 8, 22, 5



6/(8-5) + 22



0, 4, 11, 20


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 5, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Oh okay, that's easier then
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 6, 8, 22, 5
> ...





Spoiler



(0+4)*11-20



Next: 2,12,15,16


----------



## applemobile (Mar 5, 2013)

Spoiler



(11x0)+(20+4)



EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



2*12*(16-15) OMGF !



22, 23, 25, 26


----------



## applemobile (Mar 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



(12x2)x(16-15)





EDIT: God damn it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For mine: 


Spoiler



12^2/16+15 didn't notice the simple. :fp





Spoiler



(22+26)/(25-23)



10,7,3,24


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> For mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



24-7-3+10



e, 3, ln(2), ln(3)


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oi, let's stick to integers


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> oi, let's stick to integers



why?


ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



e**(ln(2**3)+ln3)



4, 6, 56, 40320

if thats too easy then:
10939058860032031, e, 163, pi (its quite easy aswell)


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 5, 2013)

vcuber13 said:


> why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



(inversefactorial(40320)-4)*6 and who cares about 56

\( \frac{e^{\pi \sqrt{163}}}{10939058860032031}\approx 23.99999999999999999999999999993144 \) but its close enough i suppose



2, -ln(24), i, pi (use the i twice)


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 6, 2013)

Spoiler



you ignored the rules about functions too so
|(2-|i|)/(exp(-ln24+ipi))|



alright back to some normal numbers (not really, but natural numbers yeah)

8,2,3,6


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 6, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[8-2]*3+6



100, 50, 6, 6


----------



## stannic (Mar 6, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> 100, 50, 6, 6





Spoiler



(100 / 50)(6 + 6)


24, 24, 24, 24


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 6, 2013)

stannic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



(24-24)*24+24



12 25 20 12


----------



## KCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

o2gulo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



sqrt25+20-(12/12)



3 4 2 12


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 7, 2013)

KCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an invalid answer


Spoiler



(-3+4)*2*12


21 3 5 7


----------



## Outsmash (Mar 7, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> That's an invalid answer
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



[(21/7)+5]*3



8 2 24 3


----------



## KCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

Outsmash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



2^3-8+24 or (3!+2)-8+24



Are those answers ok?

2 4 5 8


----------



## stannic (Mar 7, 2013)

o2gulo said:


> 12 25 20 12





KCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sqrt25+20-(12/12)





cxinlee said:


> That's an invalid answer





Spoiler



invalid because sqrt is not allowed by the rules


Spoiler: My answer



25 - 20 ^ (12 - 12)








KCuber said:


> Are those answers ok?


First of them yes.



KCuber said:


> 2 4 5 8





Spoiler



4 * 5 + 8 / 2


3 7 7 14


----------



## KCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

stannic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, got it



Spoiler



(7^3-7)/14



32 2 7 4


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Spoiler



32-2**(7-4)



2, 3, 8, sqrt2


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 2, i, i, pi, -ln(24)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



tis cool because that works too, but my sowooshun was



Spoiler



i^(-ln(24)2i/pi)





vcuber13 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



sqrt(2)^8+2^3



72, 18, 48, 576


----------



## KCuber (Mar 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> tis cool because that works too, but my sowooshun was
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



48/(576/72)+18



3 3 3 3


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 8, 2013)

Spoiler



3*3*3-3



2, 4, 4, 10


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 8, 2013)

2, 4, 4, 10


Spoiler



4x4+10-2



2, 5, 7, 8


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 8, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> 2, 4, 4, 10
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



5^2-(8-7)


33 4 9 6


----------



## applemobile (Mar 8, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



33-4!+9+6



3,3,3,19


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 8, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



19+3!-(3/3)



3,7,9,12


----------



## stannic (Mar 8, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 3,7,9,12





Spoiler



3! * (7 + 9 - 12) since factorial is allowed now 



1 1 1 1


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2013)

stannic said:


> 1 1 1 1





Spoiler



(1+1+1+1)!



2541865828329, 3, 3, 8

you can use stuff that isnt +-*/!


----------



## stannic (Mar 8, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



log [sub]3[/sub] 2541865828329 + 3! - 8



4, 5, 64, 128


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2013)

stannic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, that wasnt my solution:



Spoiler



3^^3 * 8/2541865828329


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 9, 2013)

stannic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Answer



(128-5!)+(64/4)



5, 2, 3, 4 (idk I just picked 4 random integers  )
[edit]
Oh, wait, it's super-ez


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Spoiler



4!-3-2+5



24, e², pi, i


----------



## stannic (Mar 9, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Spoiler: Answer
> 
> 
> 
> (128-5!)+(64/4)





Spoiler



wow, cool, you found third solution 
my first was: log [sub]4[/sub] 64 * (128 - 5!)
second was: sqrt(128 - 64) * sqrt(5 + 4)





ben1996123 said:


> 24, e², pi, i





Spoiler



24 * (e^2)^(i * pi)


2 15 18 20


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 9, 2013)

stannic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Solution



(18-15)!-2+20



22, 9, 17, 12
[EDIT]
Hint: sqrt allowed. Idk what the rules about that are for this thread.


----------



## stannic (Mar 9, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Spoiler: Solution
> 
> 
> 
> (18-15)!-2+20





Spoiler: Another answer



18 ^ 2 - 15 * 20





googlebleh said:


> 22, 9, 17, 12
> [EDIT]
> Hint: sqrt allowed. Idk what the rules about that are for this thread.





Spoiler: Answer



sqrt(9 + 17 - 22) * 12


2 7 25 71


----------



## Skyplateau (Mar 12, 2013)

stannic said:


> 2 7 25 71





Spoiler: Answer



((7-2)! - 71)-25



71 11 3 2


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 12, 2013)

Skyplateau said:


> 71 11 3 2





Spoiler: Answer



((11-3)/2)!


3 3 57 361


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Spoiler: Answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you haff'ter use all the numbers


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you haff'ter use all the numbers



Don't see anything saying that in the first post.

Also, please use English, not Northern.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Don't see anything saying that in the first post.
> 
> Also, please use English, not Northern.



dunqaar everypony else has assumed this rule. someboodee posted 24 24 24 24 and the sowooshun was rike (24-24)*24+24


----------

